# Sticky  [How To] Root the Wifi-Only Xoom (3.0.1)



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

****Please Note This Guide Is For The USA Wifi-Only Xoom***​*
*It is recommended that you do some research on rooting and what it does prior to taking the plunge. As always, neither myself or XoomForums will be held accountable for any resulting damage to your device. Use extreme caution with the following *

* Prerequisites: *

1) Copy whatever you want to retain, your device will wipe when it unlocks
2) You must have SDK/ADB set up, for instructions please see- http://www.xoomforums.com/forum/mot...windows-7-64-bit-other-windows-platforms.html
3) Open SDK and copy all of the files inside of tools folder and paste them inside of platform-tools folder. Vice versa will work as well. If it asks you if you want to replace files select no. The folder you paste these files into will be the folder you will run ADB commands from.
4) Download the file from the link below. Unzip the files and place all the modules in the folder you will be running commands from (either tools or platform-tools). There should be 8 total.

*Download:*

Wifi Root Files- http://www.android.net/forum/downloads.php?do=file&id=45

*Notes:*

In the following two sections you will see red text. This text represents the command that needs to be entered in ADB/Command Prompt. After each command press enter and wait for your computer to push the info to your Xoom. When you see the next command line come up you are ok to enter the next command. You can copy and paste the commands if you would like.

1) To start the process place your Xoom into USB debugging mode. This is done by going to settings, applications, development, and checking the box next to USB Debugging. 
2) Plug your Xoom into your computer, open your command prompt (with the path set to the correct folder) and type adb devices
3) If you get a string of numbers your good to proceed, if not refer back to http://www.xoomforums.com/forum/mot...windows-7-64-bit-other-windows-platforms.html to see where you went wrong.

*Unlocking:*

adb reboot bootloader
Xoom will reboot into a screen with text on the upper left corner. While you are on this screen enter the following
fastboot oem unlock
A bunch of text will appear and you will need to use the down volume rocker to select yes, followed by volume up to confirm
Xoom will then wipe, reboot, and your back up and running. At this point you may need to go back and re-enable USB debugging

*If Stuck At "Dual Core Technology Screen"*

Hold VolUp and power to restart Xoom
Hold VolDown while booting unit for fastboot mode

*Rooting:*

You need to be unlocked to run the following commands. If you have not, see the above sections.

adb reboot bootloader
Xoom will reboot into bootloader screen with text on upper left hand side
fastboot flash boot boot.img
fastboot reboot
Xoom will boot into home screen, wait for it to complete
adb shell
mkdir /data/media/sdcard2
exit
Put in Sdcard card if you want to
adb reboot
Xoom will reboot, wait for it to complete
adb remount
adb push bcm4329.ko /system/lib/modules/bcm4329.ko
adb push cifs.ko /system/lib/modules/cifs.ko
adb push tun.ko /system/lib/modules/tun.ko
adb push scsi_wait_scan.ko /system/lib/modules/scsi_wait_scan.ko
adb push su /system/bin
adb shell ln -s /system/bin/su /system/xbin/su
adb shell chmod 4755 /system/bin/su
adb push Superuser.apk /system/app
adb push vold.fstab /system/etc/vold.fstab
adb reboot
adb shell

Congrats, you now have root, sdsupport, and the ability to overclock!

*Testing Root:*

To ensure that you are rooted download Terminal Emulator from the market (its free). Open it and type su followed by pressing enter. On the next line you should see #. If you do your dialed in

Comments/Suggestions/Questions? Post em Up!


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Reserved


----------



## droidnp (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you everything went smooth thanks to this guide.


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

Good to hear bro.


----------



## vargus21 (Jun 14, 2011)

Big thanks to Steady for this, and to Droid-Xer for the ADB guide. First time for me doing this kinda stuff with ADB, always had it easy with my DX. Everything went smooth and it worked great.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

cant wait to try this out- im currently in the middle of a move so all my pc stuff is packed away. will this work on all versions?


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Will this work for the "family edition" xoom


----------



## j money21 (Nov 5, 2011)

trying to unlock my bootloader. after i type fastboot oem unlock all i get is <waiting for device> what am i doing wrong its in debuging mode ..and sdk is all installed. help please !


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> Will this work for the "family edition" xoom


No


----------



## sbenson (Nov 18, 2011)

I just picked up a Xoom and was trying to get it rooted. I successfully unlocked it but after flashing the boot.img I just get stuck at the Dual Core screen. Volume up + power reboots, but hangs at the Dual Core screen again. Any ideas?


----------



## Tylorian (Jun 10, 2012)

Everything worked fine!!! Only problem is I still do not have SD card support... My unit has a demo rom on it and I got root access but still no sd card support to flash a new rom... any other way to flash a rom?


----------

